

Show HN: SpiderFoot, the open source footprinting tool - cims
http://www.spiderfoot.net

======
cims
Note: I'm the author. I wrote the first version of this in 2005 in C# as a way
to learn C#, and figured completely re-writing it in Python would be a fun way
to learn Python, so here is the output of that effort.

I'd certainly appreciate any feedback. Lots of plans to extend further and
capture even more information about targets - there are an incredible amount
of sources out there.

